# As the sun goes down



## Newman (Feb 18, 2012)

The photographs here are mainly of the Northumberland Fuseliers on duty in Aden and if you take the time to browse there is some interesting news
reels.
http://gmic.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=29334&view=getlastpost

Regards
Bill


----------

